# what is kang?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

ive been seeing thia word all over what is a kang....?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you seen the word "Google?"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah but all i get is some samuri ........asian something so i thought i could just ask


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+kang


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

urban dictionary... basically means using someone else's code. Mostly without permission or without acknologement, but now everyone uses the term loosly, to mean they are using someone elses idea.


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it means, stolen code/programming being redistributed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Basically what they are saying, its like borrowing/stealing someones work and giving or not giving them credit. TBH I never read the credits section anyways. I read features and fixes and whats works/bugs. I couldnt care less who's code they used, all I want is a good, fast rom that is themed good that can be used as a daily driver.

Kanging can lead to nerd drama if not done properly.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea someone kanged my car a few years ago.


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Yea someone kanged my car a few years ago.


lol! Sorry 2 hear that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Yea someone kanged my car a few years ago.


They used it and didn't give you credit?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> They used it and didn't give you credit?


Usage: Wife kanged my car this morning without even a kiss.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

[sub]Kanging all her shoes will teach her.[/sub]


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

No, you're all wrong -- Kang is one of the aliens from The Simpsons' Halloween Specials!!


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

mike dee said:


> No, you're all wrong -- Kang is one of the aliens from The Simpsons' Halloween Specials!!


didn't you see that picture i posted? lol it's on the 1st page.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick James, super freak
She got that wet-wet: now that's a super leak
Tell your baby daddy that he's super weak
Kanged your girl last night: it only took a week


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Have you seen the word "Google?"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


REALLY? Its funny how some people take the time to be a smart tushy instead of answering or ignoreing the question. You should know by now that there always going to be some noob questions here and there


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Have you seen the word "Google?"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL this is exactly why I didn't ask this very question a couple weeks ago.

OP what's your problem? Why don't you know everything? Damn! :rollingeyes:


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

DaFatMack said:


> REALLY? Its funny how some people take the time to be a smart tushy instead of answering or ignoreing the question. You should know by now that there always going to be some noob questions here and there


Actually it is a good answer. most of lifes problems can be solved with google.


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> didn't you see that picture i posted? lol it's on the 1st page.


Oh, no I didnt, for some reason the image in your post isn't showing up on my tablet. Great minds think alike, I guess. ;-)


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> Have you seen the word "Google?"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Have you ever heard of respect or decency? In the time it took you to type that snide tushy remark you could have answered his damn question.

I despise when people like you get off thinking you are so cool for knowing something someone else doesn't...

This type of assholeishness should not be tolerated

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> Have you ever heard of respect or decency? In the time it took you to type that snide tushy remark you could have answered his damn question.
> 
> I despise when people like you get off thinking you are so cool for knowing something someone else doesn't...
> 
> ...


 this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

Brenardo said:


> Have you ever heard of respect or decency? In the time it took you to type that snide tushy remark you could have answered his damn question.
> 
> I despise when people like you get off thinking you are so cool for knowing something someone else doesn't...
> 
> ...


 yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

kang can be stolen but it can also be a rom that they admit that they used other peoples code and credit them and then change a few things..where the term [kang]cm9 or whatever is okay....because they arent taking full credit for the product they release


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

i searched and found the answer to my question! thanks, rootzwiki!


----------

